# I got it!



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi all!!, 

Tonight I was trying to cut a card...again, I was shooting my seal sniper and got a few card hits but no cuts, lately I have been shooting 3/4 butterfly with the PFS and I think I will try it! Well, the film speak by himself!! 

Thanks allot to Mr Arturo Borquez for help me with this style and to all the forum members!!! 






Cheers!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Good shot. Only took two and you nailed it!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very nice!! Now, get another one, show the tape measure and don't edit and the badge will be yours! They do get easier after the first one.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Alright way to go..nice shooting....Like Gray Wolf..mentioned have tape measure 33 feet...shoot I cut the card....shoe the distance of the tape measured distance..you my friend will have a card cut badge.....Let's see it again my friend....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks to all!! I will try to do a badge shot 

Cheers!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You did well!!! Now that you know you CAN do it, just back it up to 10 meters and go for the badge. Just be sure to follow the specifications, and I will be glad to put you up for your badge.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Charles!!!,I will try to do it


----------

